# ?!!

## .

,  ,   -.      -1   (   )  ! 
  .        -       .      ,     ..  
          "   "?

----------


## stas

> 


     ,   ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## .

,       ?
, ,     ,  , ?    ? , ,           . ,    !    !

----------


## stas

"" -  ?

    - .     ,      .    ,      ,    ,    "  " (  ,   ),     "  " (       ).

----------


## .

-    - .   .

    -  ()   ""  ( ,   ): "3-    100 .    .......    (   )    ""   - ".     ,  , ,   "   ".
   3 :   ,    :
"1.  ""      -. 
 2.      ,     ,      
 3.        ..   ."

    6%. 
 . 346.14 ,  ",      (         ,     ,    .
   , 2 :
1.    "" = " " (,     ,   ),      "-" 
..        ""  "-!,            .
2.     ,     )))

,     ,      ,            ,            ,   .

----------


## stas

- -   ?

      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    ,               (   ,           )

----------


## stas

...       "",       :Smilie: 
 ,       ...     .

----------


## .

,    .       !           ,     .... ,  ,      ((( ,   ,       .
   ,   - ,   .   :yes:

----------


## .

> ,    ,


 .  ,  ?      ?     ,   ,   .   ,        (   )        .
-      .   "  "    .       .    .

----------


## .

> .  ,  ?      ?     ,   ,   .


,           -  ().       ,    .  *      , * .
  ,       .    ,   __ , __ ..... **  - (   ,      ), **  (     !!!!). ..  , ..  ""     ,      , ..
  ,        ,         .
         !??   ,         !??     " ",     ,      !  :Frown:  




> "  "    .


!??!        ?
  ,       ,       , .
            ,     ,    .

     , !

----------


## stas

*.*,      ?      ?     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*stas*,       ?!?!?   :Frown: 
,   !
      ?!??    !       ,    !    ,   " ".   !
        ))))
         ,        ((

----------


## BorisG

> ?


        . 
*stas*,    ,    ,      , .
..           .   ,       .
  ...          ,   .
   ...   ,   -  ,   ,   .

----------


## BorisG

, ,   ,         ?
       ,      -   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,               (   ,           )


       ,      .

----------


## .

> , ,   ,         ?
>        ,      -   .


,     .     5- ,      ()  .,  !




> ...          ,   .
>    ...   ,   -  ,   ,   .


 **,      ?!?  .
     " ,   ",      " "    ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


         001.
     ,       ?!?!
     ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

> !??!        ?


   ,    ..    ,   ,    ,    .   ,    " "    ,      :Smilie:      -  -    ?        .        .
 -,       ,       -        ?      ,       -1    ,   ,        .  -  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,    ,    .


 .       . 1 . 116 .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,        ?


  ,  ?  ,  , .

----------


## .

,    . ,  !
        "" (       ).

1. ""          .
2.      ""
    " "

  :  ""       ,            , ..  ,  ! 
.      !        ,        !

    ,     ,       . ,     ,       "",     . ,      ,    ""  !  ,    ! !
 ??!    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

...       ,     .        ,  .   ..

----------


## Lisaya

?          . ,    ,    ,  ,  .    ,   ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## .

,          .       ?     ?   140 .        140 . ,  . ,           ?
   20   . ,     ?!?  .    -   .       ,    ?!?!?

----------


## .

> -  ?


, ,  ,   ,    !!?
     ?!?        ,      ?

----------


## .

-      ???       "      ,        "  ",        (**,  - ,   ).

----------


## .

-  

,         ?     ?        5-   2  -   , ..  7  =  ,   ?!!

----------


## .

- .    


> -


   , ,   :Frown:       ,      .    :Smilie:  ,       "   ".

----------


## .

,      !!!
,      - ?!?!?
      ?!

----------


## .

.           :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,       "   ".


,  ...   ,      "      19  1992 .  3085-1",    97-  11  1997 .         "    ",  

,   2004           !??!

----------


## .

*.*,    -,      3085-1  .      .        21.03.2002.

----------


## .

,  ,    - -     !  :Frown: 
,     ?!!?

----------


## .

,     -  ?!?!

----------


## .

*.*,     "- () -  ,   __          "

----------


## .

*.*,    ,  ,    ???       ,        .   ,   " ". .     ?    .

----------


## .

, ,    !! (((  ,  ,       !?!?   :Smilie:  ,  !     !
 ,    (        ) 
1. .          ,   , !     ,    100.        100 ???       ,    -.    100          ?!?     ,  ,   5 ,        !

----------


## .

> .

----------


## .

,    !

----------


## BorisG

, *.*,      ""  .
          .

----------

,
      .
-,        ,          -         (    ).
,      ()  (  ) ,       (       ).   ,     ,            ,        .
,                ,          ,      ,   (    ).
4.   ( )     ,       .
5.                (    -   ).
6.         .

 ,

----------

?

----------


## .

**,  ! 



> (    -   ).


    ,     )




> (       )


   )




> ,     ,            ,        .


  ,      .     ,    ,      , , / .  "0"

 ,             ,    !     ,      ,       ,    . .

----------

> ,             ,    !


,
 ,    ,   , : 
1-  , ()  ,      (  )   (   ) ,
2-  
-       - .
        (1   100 ).
  ""    :    ()       .



> ,    ,      , , / .


      :
-  ( ),
-   (, ),
-   .
              () .       (   )!
, ,           ,    (      ).      ,  " = 0),      .   ,  ,            (   )?      ! 
 .

----------


## .

,  . ,      ,     .    ,       .    " ,          ....,                .
   ???

----------

",  ,   -.      -1   (   )  !"
, 
       .   ,
       -   . :         .

----------

> "" (       ).
> 
> 1. ""          .
> 2.      ""


    , ..       .

----------

" ,             ,    !"
       ()      ** .      .

              ?

  , :
1-   ( )    (   )  ,
2-       (     )        .

----------


## .

> ?


  , ..          .

2-       (     )        .
,        !!




> 2.          (       ).                    ,       ()        .    -          (),  ()    . 
> 
>              : 
> 
> 1)            ,  ,      -  ,     ,  ,   ,         ;


,    ,      .     -       ,       !?!!?   :Embarrassment: 
   ......

----------

